# My mouse is chattering constantly - HELP?!



## Perluna (Oct 1, 2013)

According to many websites I have read, mice making noises is not normal. My male mouse of 8 months is currently living with my female mouse of 6 months. She is currently pregnant and as she is not due yet, they are living together. The male mouse takes good care of her and grooms her and they are both eating and drinking normally. I would have thought the female would be making noises, but she isn't, the male is non-stop chattering CONSTANTLY. I went upstairs and heard him and then I picked him up and he was still doing it. He looks fine apart from his fur not being as sleek and pretty and smooth as the female's. Any reasons as to why this is?

Thanks!


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Perluna

Please let him check up by a vet.
The most reason for chattering are respiratory infects which has to be treated with antibiotics and an expectorant.
You can also try a mostly dust-free bedding to reduce the respiratory tract irritation.

Best whishes for your mouse.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

As above its normally a respiratory infection. If he has allways done it it could be he had an infection and it left scaring.

If it is a respiratory infection your doe can catch it.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Good luck  update us


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Sounds like a respiratory infection and requires antibiotics, the longer it is left untreated the worse the scarring and subsequent recovery and possible constant chattering in future


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Could be communicating. My mice sometimes do it. Theres a difference between chattering noises and a cold.


----------



## Perluna (Oct 1, 2013)

A month and a half later he still does it sometimes, but he is a perfectly healthy little boy apart from that. It seems to be when he is annoyed - if it was respiratory, I am pretty sure he would be doing it all the time. I've come to realise that he only does it when he's annoyed or irritated - for example, when I clean his cage out, he sits there chattering at me because I'm moving his things about, lol! But then when he's playing on his wheel etc. it stops... He's a very strange little mouse, but a healthy one nonetheless. He's 10 months old now!! My oldest mouse atm


----------

